# BFP after TTC 12 months - bean didn't stick :(



## bethany-wood

Finally cautiously announcing after 12 months TTC.

On edge after a chemical pregnancy last cycle. Had some spotting today and a bit of cramping but was only a TEEEEENY bit :) all seems to be ok now :thumbup:

Scared stiff that something will go wrong but im working on that PMA :haha:

Couldn't believe my two lines, it all seems so surreal :cloud9:

:wohoo: :wohoo:

xxx


UPDATE - 

I lost bean on the 22nd :( at 5 weeks 1 day x


----------



## Eskimobabys

congrats!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## bethany-wood

Eskimobabys said:


> congrats!!!!!!!! :)

Thank you :) xxx


----------



## SugarKisses

Congrats, I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :yipee: x x


----------



## bethany-wood

SugarKisses said:


> Congrats, I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :yipee: x x

Thank youuuu :) :wohoo: i can't believe i'm finally posting on this forum and have a pregnancy ticker :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: xxx


----------



## Britt11

congratulations Bethany, worth the wait :)
keep us posted on how your doing
xx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## NewMoon

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats!


----------



## bethany-wood

Britt11 said:


> congratulations Bethany, worth the wait :)
> keep us posted on how your doing
> xx

I will do, everything seems to be ok now :thumbup: still getting dull AF achey like pains.. all along my front and hips.. even my legs have period pains i swear!! :haha: or.. maybe i'm just sat funny lol..

The pink spotting totally freaked me out earlier on, OH came home as quick as he could to find me in a mess on the bathroom floor crying my eyes out, but thanks to the girls on here i'm no longer worried :flower: there was only a tiny bit anyway, but the cramps felt like AF was here! but no red blood.. no heavy bleeding.. now i'm sort of glad i did have spotting as it's a sign that peanut is implanting more. :) and now i know not to go crazy next time i see pink on the loo roll :)

I'll open up a pregnancy journal at the weekend :D 

xxx


----------



## etoya

Congrats!


----------



## emmys_james

awwwwwwwwww wow yayyyyyyyy :D congratulations hunni :D
have a happy 9 months!!! 
did you do anything differently this tym in ur cycle to get ur bfp???
( sorry i'm keen on getting that bfp ). haha.


----------



## bethany-wood

Defiantly pregnant confirmed with another pregnancy test AND a digital this morning. So happy :cloud9::cloud9:

That was the best feeling ever seeing "PREGNANT" appear.. i started the waterworks (tears of JOY!) :blush: it wasn't even FMU as iv been peeing all night.

Do you think i'm ok to tell my family? i mean they've been waiting for me to announce for 12 months now, and if anything does go wrong.. WHICH IT WONT hehe PMA.. i want them here for me :flower:

It feels so good to be on cloud nine :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: it's amazing how you can love something that's 1.5-2.5mm big so much already :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Sooo.. now i'm NO longer *cautiously* announcing!!..

:dance::wohoo::loopy::wohoo::yipee::yipee:

xxx


----------



## bethany-wood

emmys_james said:


> awwwwwwwwww wow yayyyyyyyy :D congratulations hunni :D
> have a happy 9 months!!!
> did you do anything differently this tym in ur cycle to get ur bfp???
> ( sorry i'm keen on getting that bfp ). haha.



Thank you hun! :)
Honestly i gave up trying! i hit the 12 month marker and was like "it's never gunna happen" ... i didnt track my OV... i didnt check my CM... i :sex: ONCE this month yes ONCE hehe OH has been tired from work and sex drives have been non existant lol... and i got up right away afterwards and went for a wee! I have no idea how i got pregnant :shrug: haha.. if i look back now i :sex: once this cycle which was 4 days before my ovulation must have happened..
I only did the deed because i had two bottles of wine! and had a nice hot bath with candles and was in the mood :haha::blush:
12 months of tracking every slight changing in my body.. doing it a zillion times around ovulation every day as much as possible, bum in the air... it never worked for me, apart from a possible chemical pregnancy which wasn't even confirmed properly.

So my advice, as annoying and hard to do lol is to not try not prevent.. do the deed when you want it.. never make it a chore.. make it romantic.. and it will happen :) im sending loads of sticky baby dust your way! :dust:
I do hope to see your :bfp: really soon ok!!! :flower:

xxx


----------



## bubbles

huge congrats again hun xx


----------



## moochacha

Yay congrats!! That's really awesome!! Wishing you a happy healthy 9 months hun you deserve it!


----------



## buttonnose82

wonderful news! congrats!


----------



## gothique

Congratulations!


----------



## bethany-wood

Thank you girls, i really hope to see some familiar faces in first tri soon! 
sending lots and lots and lots of babydust your way :dust:
xxx


----------



## J's promise

Congrats! Wish you a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## elfie

I'm in the same boat! Last month a very early m/c or chemical (dunno what to call it) and got a very very faint BFP wed morn, did another this morn and line def darker. Just very aprehensive .........Lets hope this is it this time :flower:


----------



## sparkle

Congratulations!


----------



## LuciLu88

congrats!


----------



## loramac

congratulations...its so exciting isnt it???I had really bad cramping for bout a week after I found out and did loads of research - all saying its normal!xx


----------



## bethany-wood

loramac said:


> congratulations...its so exciting isnt it???I had really bad cramping for bout a week after I found out and did loads of research - all saying its normal!xx

Hi hun, yes it's very exciting :D :happydance::happydance::happydance: i'm over the moon! Just been into town to get some more foood, i keep eating so much! haha.. Keep seeing babies everywhere.. makes me so broody :haha::haha::haha:

Then i find out i can't eat most of my favourite foods... was about to eat papaya and pineapple bits... thankfully i looked at the list of foods im not allowed to eat before i started eating it cause it's on the list... dam :haha::haha:

Yep cramps are normal, i looked everywhere and found out most women get them :) I've got them but they arn't as bad as when i was due on, i think they are easing off a bit, i get the odd twinge here and there though... i find my cramps are like period pains, but when the worst of them are over, they feel more like cycle day 5 cramps, a dull heavy ache really :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## bethany-wood

LuciLu88 said:


> congrats!

Thank you :) we're both 4 weeks 2 days :cloud9: So congratulations to you too :D

xxx


----------



## bethany-wood

elfie said:


> I'm in the same boat! Last month a very early m/c or chemical (dunno what to call it) and got a very very faint BFP wed morn, did another this morn and line def darker. Just very aprehensive .........Lets hope this is it this time :flower:

Yea i had my chemical pregnancy last month :(
Fingers crossed for us both. PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA :thumbup: :flower:

xxx


----------



## Panda_Ally

congrats!!


----------



## bethany-wood

My positives have been getting lighter over the past few days and have faded to negative.. no bleeding or cramping though so booking an appointment with my GP xxx


----------



## katix333

hope everythings ok x


----------



## hayzeb

So sorry for your loss hun :cry::cry:, hope your ok.

xxx


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Bethany, I was so saddened to hear of your loss...You no doubt have been through an emotional rollercoaster these past couple of days. Stay strong, you have our support, and I will pray for you.
alaskanwhitecocoa
:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sorry to hear this. I pray all is well with you!


----------



## Britt11

so sorry Bethany, this has been a very rough couple of months for you. My thoughts are with you
:hugs:


----------



## bethany-wood

I'm back online after a few days break from babyandbump.... i'm doing a lot better now, still miss my little bean like mad, but have to stay positive now. :thumbup:

Thanks everyone :hugs:

xxx


----------



## emmys_james

bethany-wood said:


> emmys_james said:
> 
> 
> awwwwwwwwww wow yayyyyyyyy :D congratulations hunni :D
> have a happy 9 months!!!
> did you do anything differently this tym in ur cycle to get ur bfp???
> ( sorry i'm keen on getting that bfp ). haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you hun! :)
> Honestly i gave up trying! i hit the 12 month marker and was like "it's never gunna happen" ... i didnt track my OV... i didnt check my CM... i :sex: ONCE this month yes ONCE hehe OH has been tired from work and sex drives have been non existant lol... and i got up right away afterwards and went for a wee! I have no idea how i got pregnant :shrug: haha.. if i look back now i :sex: once this cycle which was 4 days before my ovulation must have happened..
> I only did the deed because i had two bottles of wine! and had a nice hot bath with candles and was in the mood :haha::blush:
> 12 months of tracking every slight changing in my body.. doing it a zillion times around ovulation every day as much as possible, bum in the air... it never worked for me, apart from a possible chemical pregnancy which wasn't even confirmed properly.
> 
> So my advice, as annoying and hard to do lol is to not try not prevent.. do the deed when you want it.. never make it a chore.. make it romantic.. and it will happen :) im sending loads of sticky baby dust your way! :dust:
> I do hope to see your :bfp: really soon ok!!! :flower:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

first of all i just wanted to say i am soooo soooo sooo sorry to hear of your loss, :hugs: i was so heartbroken as you have been through alot already. my thoughts are with you. hang in there and stay strong sweetie. we are all hear for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


WOW hun thats the best advise you can have really, i mean theres all thsi charting and stuff but the only key to it that works is relax and thsi cycle i am deffo gonna do that, though this forum is very helpful and very surpportive its becoming an addiction and a bit of viscious circle thinking wise cos then i get depressed and miserble and wirrying about what if i cant gett pregnant etc.. but yea decided not to come on here and see friends, i have my cb digital ov test but not gonna stress over it haha. remember what you told me and do it all over again next cycle :D keep poistive though easier said than done. 
lovesyaa xxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Hazelnut

bethany-wood said:


> I'm back online after a few days break from babyandbump.... i'm doing a lot better now, still miss my little bean like mad, but have to stay positive now. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks everyone :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Hi hunni, been thinking about you. x x x


----------

